# Rain Gear



## Josephina (Oct 28, 2008)

What kind of rain gear do you guys have in your kits? I know rain boots and an umbrella would be good to have, maybe a poncho or two. What else though? There's gotta be some things you guys have thought of that I haven't or won't be able to!


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

My own view on this, is that it's more important to stay warm, than it is to stay dry. Of course, dry helps keep warm... but in a downpour, if you have to do anything besides sit still in your gear, you're gonna get wet. That's where wool and some of the better synthetics that stay warm even when soaked come into play.

To stay dry, I prefer a giant golf umbrella, and a poncho. Or my full-up stormproof motorcycle gear.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Trash bags are a good thing to keep around. They can keep gear dry and make a fair poncho in a pinch.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Dry socks (Vacuum Packed!) and a poncho.


----------



## GPER (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the nylon rain suits, they keep you warm by breaking the wind and dry. I did get a new one after about 25 years that is lined also, it is toasty.


----------



## Rob55 (Oct 31, 2008)

Depending on your location you may want to look at this issue differently. In FL for example warmth would not be as great a concern as say WY. That said, my bags have clothes designed to be layered, stored in vac sealed bags inside a daypack. I keep a poncho, stay dry socks, and a pair of rain gators in my bags. At home I have my motorcycle gear, hunting gear and ski gear to pick from - all still designed around layers with goretex shells. Don't forget a towel in your kit...doesn't do any good to put dry clothes on wet bodies!


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

IMO, staying dry is just as important as staying warm. I'm in LE and I've worked everything from traffic details to scene security in wind/rain/ice. Rain paints are needed, preferably an oversize set, too, for winter. Most rain coats/tops/ponchos don't extend past the tops of your otherwise waterproof boots/waterboots. Ponchos in wind/rain suck. 

Sometimes a wide-brim waterproof hat is preferable to an attached hood.

I keep ponchos and a half-shelter in my duty bags. Never know when fellow citizens need one, or if I need one to protect evidence for processing.


----------



## Ernie V (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm curious to know what I can wrap my kit in or other things besides myself that I do not want to get wet. Not something that I would keep it in all the time, just something to throw around it when it starts raining heavily. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Rain covers are available. Looks/works like a big shower cap, comes in camo or bright colors. 

Silicone coating can help (Camp Dry, etc.).


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Oct 13, 2008)

Smithy said:


> My own view on this, is that it's more important to stay warm, than it is to stay dry.


I disagree.

Lets say, for example, you had been hiking for hours, and have lost your way back to the truck, and it is getting dark quickly. You are wearing a sweatshirt, a pair of jeans, and and have a light jacket in your backpack.

The expected low for the evening is supposed to be 50° F (10° C).

If you stay dry, you will be perfectly fine.

If you get wet, but manage to warm yourself up by exercising, you will still be wet and are now in a life threatening situation.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't consider rain gear a necessity cause I live in the desert. If it's not July, Aug, or Sept, Then it doesn't rain much here.


----------

